# Moving to SA, how to ship your belongings?



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

In the next year or so we are looking at moving to SA. We are currently living in the UK. Is it worth taking all our belongings and household goods with us or starting again in SA. I have no idea about the costs involved, how to have our belongings shipped or the time scales. Any advice about how to do the move and the costs involved would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

VinceW said:


> In the next year or so we are looking at moving to SA. We are currently living in the UK. Is it worth taking all our belongings and household goods with us or starting again in SA. I have no idea about the costs involved, how to have our belongings shipped or the time scales. Any advice about how to do the move and the costs involved would be appreciated. Thank you.


We used Seven Seas from the UK (4 years ago). They were very good, not too expensive and shipping took about 2 months I think. We left a lot of stuff in the UK and I really regretted this afterwards. SA is getting rather expensive so replacing things can be costly and also you might find that you just can't get the same stuff or even the same quality that you used to have. Get a quote from a shipping company for bringing everything that you want, then do some research on the net as to cost of replacing things that you consider leaving. If its less expensive to ship than to replace then you know what to bring.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

VinceW said:


> In the next year or so we are looking at moving to SA. We are currently living in the UK. Is it worth taking all our belongings and household goods with us or starting again in SA. I have no idea about the costs involved, how to have our belongings shipped or the time scales. Any advice about how to do the move and the costs involved would be appreciated. Thank you.


Sevenseas seems to be the best option I've found for us, too. They deliver boxes and everything to your door and pick up from your UK residence and deliver to your SA residence.


----------

